# Who is your favorite socialist leader?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Trotsky. That hair.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Im my favorite person in all categories.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What does socialist mean..?


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

If Obama's a socialist then I'm a ****ing vampire.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Trotsky took an axe to the head. That's pretty rad.

Marx made the pretty theories... waylaid by human nature.

Obama, worst socialist ever.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

John Curtin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Curtin



Prime Minister of Australia during the second world war.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Clement mother ****ing Attlee.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

No Che Guevara? A cultural icon? Ok. And wow at Obama.

Mine's Orwell, intellectual leader. The best kind.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

lol, none of those people are Socialist. I guess Hitler was a Socialist as well if you're simply going to be "People who I don't like are Socialists".


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

moloko said:


> No Che Guevara? A cultural icon? Ok. And wow at Obama.
> 
> Mine's Orwell, intellectual leader. The best kind.


Che wasn't much of a leader. Look at what he did that led to his death. Those aren't leadership skills.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

nubly said:


> Che wasn't much of a leader. Look at what he did that led to his *murder*. Those aren't leadership skills.




But ok, I understand you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This is what's known as a troll thread. A thread started, not for discussion of an actual topic, but to incite arguments over whether or not Barrack Obama is a socialist.

I'm just glad you didn't go Full Troll, and have all the possible answers as Obama...so, congrats on that, I guess.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

the cheat said:


> This is what's known as a troll thread. A thread started, not for discussion of an actual topic, but to incite arguments over whether or not Barrack Obama is a socialist.
> 
> I'm just glad you didn't go Full Troll, and have all the possible answers as Obama...so, congrats on that, I guess.


lol. What would the internets be without the obligatory "this person's views differ from mine so this person must be a troll" posts.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

nubly said:


> lol. What would the internets be without the obligatory "this person's views differ from mine so this person must be a troll" posts.


It has nothing to do with your view vs my view.

If you started a thread to debate whether or not Obama is a socialist, and gave your opinion on why(hopefully backed up with facts), that'd be fine.

But starting a thread with a poll asking to select your favourite socialist, and including the president of the USA as an answer, is purely trolling.

Deny it all you wish, but it fits the definition of trolling. You didn't make this thread to see who everyone's favourite socialist is, you created it so you could take a shot at Obama, to upset those who support him.

You look foolish.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

From the list, Salvador Allende. But in overall, Olof Palme.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

*Saparmurat Niyazov*



> *Decrees and laws*
> 
> 
> Niyazov banned the use of lip syncing at public concerts in 2005 as well as sound recordings at "musical performances on state holidays, in broadcasts by Turkmen television channels, at all cultural events organized by the state... in places of mass assembly and at weddings and celebrations organized by the public," citing a negative effect on the development of musical arts incurred by the use of recorded music.[25][26]
> ...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

For anyone familiar with the Middle East or Egyptian politics...my choice would be Gamal Abdel Nasser. First president of Egypt, way better than the crappy ones in the recent decade.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

none of you listed is a socialist, they are either communists or capitalists, my fav socialist and i think probably the world's most successful communist is deng, he actually made communism work (and still works), no one else achieved that before him


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

^ What he said. Most of these guys were communists, not socialists. And why is socialist such a dirty word in America anyway? I think applying the word socialist to most of the guys on that list is what gives socialism a bad name. Although some might think he is the anti-Christ, Obama is a good example of a social democrat. Others that have already been mentioned Curtin, Attlee, Palme, Nasser are also such examples.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

basically



the cheat said:


> This is what's known as a troll thread. A thread started, not for discussion of an actual topic, but to incite arguments over whether or not Barrack Obama is a socialist.
> 
> I'm just glad you didn't go Full Troll, and have all the possible answers as Obama...so, congrats on that, I guess.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

monotonous said:


> none of you listed is a socialist, they are either communists or capitalists, my fav socialist and i think probably the world's most successful communist is deng, he actually made communism work (and still works), no one else achieved that before him


They've all been labeled as a socialist.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

nubly said:


> They've all been labeled as a socialist.


By you, in this thread!

Where is Stalin BTW. I once heard him described as being 'like the wizard of Oz, only a very evil wizard of Oz'. Surely he deserves a spot?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The fat babies from North Korea for sure.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dre12 said:


> By you, in this thread!
> 
> Where is Stalin BTW. I once heard him described as being 'like the wizard of Oz, only a very evil wizard of Oz'. Surely he deserves a spot?


Stalin wasn't a good leader either.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicolas Maduro because his retarded price controls have caused a toilet paper shortage


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

nubly said:


> Stalin wasn't a good leader either.


That is an understatement!

I thought that this thread was for 'favourite' socialist leader, though I think that you meant favourite leader of political movement with its roots in Marxism.

Stalin should not be anyones favourite as he was responsible for the death of tens of millions. I was not taking the thread seriously however, as the whole thing seems like a thinly veiled dig at Obama.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Seriously? That's pretty bad. When I was a kid in Mexico, the town I lived in had no indoor plumbing. If we were out away from a house, we would use small rocks or leaves as toilet paper. I feel for these citizens



Spungo said:


> Nicolas Maduro because his retarded price controls have caused a toilet paper shortage


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

nubly said:


> Seriously? That's pretty bad. When I was a kid in Mexico, the town I lived in had no indoor plumbing. If we were out away from a house, we would use small rocks or leaves as toilet paper. I feel for these citizens


Don't feel too bad. Guys like Maduro are often elected with huge majorities, so things like a lack of toilet paper and a lack of food are what people wanted, otherwise they would have voted for someone else.

It's really a simple concept of economics. If there is a shortage of toilet paper, the price should increase to reflect scarcity. Capitalists see this price increase as an opportunity to make money, toilet paper is sent to wherever it gets the highest price, and the price of toilet paper falls as the supply increases. This is called dynamic equilibrium, and everything in the economy is like this. What price controls do is break the chain of events. If merchants can't make money selling toilet paper due to price controls, there's no reason to sell it. People end up having month after month of shortages. It's completely self-inflicted.

Socialists in California have the same self-inflicted problem when it comes to housing. Rent in San Francisco is unbelievably expensive due to anti-landlord laws. People seem to be happy with outrageously expensive rent, so I can't feel bad for anyone living in SF. Why is rent in San Francisco so expensive?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Spungo said:


> Nicolas Maduro because his retarded price controls have caused a toilet paper shortage


Lol, that dude is nothing but a joke.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

all the dead ones


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

My name wasn't on the list so I had to choose "other".


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

my dawg mao


----------



## plarp (Sep 29, 2014)

Why isn't hitler on this list?

Anyway ignoring all the gas chambers and violent racism hitler would have to be my #1 . The pace at which he advanced germany from economic collapse in the 1920's to almost world domination is quite impressive. If they had won ww2 he would have been hailed as one of the greatest men in human history right up there with Alexander the Great, Caesar and Napoleon.

History is written by the winners


----------



## plarp (Sep 29, 2014)

Spungo said:


> Don't feel too bad. Guys like Maduro are often elected with huge majorities, so things like a lack of toilet paper and a lack of food are what people wanted, otherwise they would have voted for someone else.
> 
> It's really a simple concept of economics. If there is a shortage of toilet paper, the price should increase to reflect scarcity. Capitalists see this price increase as an opportunity to make money, toilet paper is sent to wherever it gets the highest price, and the price of toilet paper falls as the supply increases. This is called dynamic equilibrium, and everything in the economy is like this. What price controls do is break the chain of events. If merchants can't make money selling toilet paper due to price controls, there's no reason to sell it. People end up having month after month of shortages. It's completely self-inflicted.
> 
> Socialists in California have the same self-inflicted problem when it comes to housing. Rent in San Francisco is unbelievably expensive due to anti-landlord laws. People seem to be happy with outrageously expensive rent, so I can't feel bad for anyone living in SF. Why is rent in San Francisco so expensive?


Nice post


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

My dad applauds Marshal Tito , and so do i , he made a socialist haven out of yugoslavia , they were actually showing the beaches of yugoslavia in the 70s and you wouldn't believe it


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

VictimEternal said:


> My dad applauds Marshal Tito , and so do i , he made a socialist haven out of yugoslavia , they were actually showing the beaches of yugoslavia in the 70s and you wouldn't believe it


We were the best and most developed country behind the Iron curtain, no doubt about it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

plarp said:


> Why isn't hitler on this list?
> 
> Anyway ignoring all the gas chambers and violent racism hitler would have to be my #1 . The pace at which he advanced germany from economic collapse in the 1920's to almost world domination is quite impressive. If they had won ww2 he would have been hailed as one of the greatest men in human history right up there with Alexander the Great, Caesar and Napoleon.
> 
> History is written by the winners


He did away with some social problems and saw the evil of communism.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Why is there no option for Barbie? She's social. She's got great leadership skills. Why didn't you put her as an option? Is it because she's a girl? That's so sexist. :no
> 
> Other isn't good enough.


She would waste tax dollars on cosmetic surgery.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Currently Kshama Sawant, City Council member of Seattle
She successfully spearheaded a decision for a phased minimum wage hike in Seattle to $15/hour.
In the past, she's advocated nationalizing major Washington state corporations like Amazon, Microsoft, and Boeing.

First Socialist on the Seattle City council in around 100 years, and ran under the Socialist Alternative Party.





Yes this thread is bait (North Korea, what a joke), but it doesn't make me angry. Some people are confused about what Socialism means and what Obama actually does. Obama's not even a true Social Democrat, never mind a Socialist.

Anyway, out of that list: Allende and Chavez. Unfortunately, Cuba and Allende's 9/11 in 1973 was worse than ours with a C.I.A. backed violent coup, which set up a military dictatorship that in the following months killed thousands and went on to torture tens of thousands.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When I think about socialism it makes me wanna poop.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Swanhild said:


> We were the best and most developed country behind the Iron curtain, no doubt about it.


No doubt , i watched the videos , and it was absolutely astonishing , but my dad mainly praises marshal tito for his compromising and pacifist nature.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I think about socialism it makes me wanna poop.


Socialism isn't that bad , if the poor have got the basics , then maybe they wouldn't ruin the life for the slightly better off


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> When I think about socialism it makes me wanna poop.





VictimEternal said:


> Socialism isn't that bad


 It sure smells bad.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh, the guy defeated both the Americans and the French (well he died before the end of the Vietnam war but you get my point) and he encouraged the Vietnamese to stand up for themselves against foreign aggressors.

I also agree with @boas about Clement Attlee, he put into place the modern welfare state in Britain.

Another great socialist leader was Sukarno of Indonesia, did all that he could to stop Western companies pillaging his country's resources and people, unfortunately he didn't succeed.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gorbachev is my favourite commie, Stalin is my favourite Civ leader :cig


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Castro. I love a good underdog story, plus the beard & cigars with that kickass hat in uniform


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Kims from N. Korea sounds like the name of a reality TV show... I'd probably watch it.

But obviously my favourite socialist leader is Obama.










:haha

*wipes tear* oh, you.


Pablo Picasso though (even though he never led anything political.) Because why not?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Hitler


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I see what you did thur.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

the cheat said:


> You look foolish.


Pretty much this, just proving you have no idea what socialism is and are a mindless fox news parrot.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Castro. I love a good underdog story, plus the beard & cigars with that kickass hat in uniform


He did look badass in his day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

nubly said:


> He did look badass in his day.


 If you think Charles Manson looked badass. I thought he just looked like a homeless person who'd gone nuts.

Anybody can smoke a cigar. You don't need an unkempt rat's nest on your face.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Che Guevara


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Che Guevara


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Also, just a reminded for you nazi fans out there, just because they had "socialist" in their name does not actually make them socialist.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zookeeper said:


> Also, just a reminded for you nazi fans out there, just because they had "socialist" in their name does not actually make them socialist.


 Can you explain why they would call themselves socialists if they didn't believe they were? Maybe they thought FDR would be fooled and like them better.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Can you explain why they would call themselves socialists if they didn't believe they were? Maybe they thought FDR would be fooled and like them better.


Why is it called the _Democratic_ People's Republic of Korea?

Also, from literally the second paragraph on wikipedia...



> The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _völkisch_ nationalism.[11] Initially, Nazi political strategy focused on anti-big business, anti-bourgeois, and anti-capitalist rhetoric, although such aspects were later downplayed in order to gain the support of industrial entities, and in 1930s the party's focus shifted to antisemitic and anti-Marxist themes.


I can describe myself however I'd like, but it doesn't make it true.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Gorbachev is my favourite commie, Stalin is my favourite Civ leader :cig


I wasted so many hours playing Civilization when I was a kid haha...


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Stray Bullet said:


> *Saparmurat Niyazov*


Hahaha, that read made me laugh  He might get my vote as far as this thread goes.

In all seriosity, maybe Zhou Enlai. He wasn't completely nuts and we have a vague resemblance to one another (though I'm not Chinese).


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

kim jong un of course










hot damn - that hairstyle tho


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

Marx.

Though he wasn't a leader, he was more an economist / philosopher.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jesus of Nazareth


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

nubly said:


> Seriously? That's pretty bad. When I was a kid in Mexico, the town I lived in had no indoor plumbing. If we were out away from a house, we would use small rocks or leaves as toilet paper. I feel for these citizens


That's bull****... I'm mexican and even when my parents were kids in the 50's they had toilet paper and plumbing...

Liar


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> That's bull****... I'm mexican and even when my parents were kids in the 50's they had toilet paper and plumbing...
> 
> Liar


Indoor plumbing didn't reach rural towns until the '90s or so.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

nubly said:


> Indoor plumbing didn't reach rural towns until the '90s or so.


Yes it did, my parents grew up here:









And this is a few years ago... and electricity came in the 60's.
Where in Mexico are you from? this is Veracruz...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> Yes it did, my parents grew up here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zacatecas. Small town called Tetillas. These are fairly current pics.








The building to the far right is the local clinic. The door is one of the three stores in town.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

nubly said:


> Zacatecas. Small town called Tetillas. These are fairly current pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I guess it depends on the state, yours is very far away from water, we're minutes away from rivers and the beach...


----------

